# Plane Passion The Restoration of War Birds and Other Aircraft TV Series



## JerseyRenegade (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello and how are you all doing. I want to start out by wishing all of you a Happy and Safe 4th of July.
My being here has been inspired by my passion for aircraft. Everything from vintage models right up through to modern day planes. Although my passion lie with WWII fighters along with modern day fighter jets,I have a passion for all types.
It has become apparent to me that since television has taken on a relatively new face with all the reality TV series airing these days,I am inspired mostly by Discovery channels rebuild series. I look at it this way,since Jessie James took off with his first TV series West Coast Chopper that opened the door to quite a few others. American Chopper,Southern Chopper,Pimp My Ride and now there is going to be one for Pimping a big rig.The lid blew off the newly found market for all types of rebuilds. Everything from motorcycles,cars,houses etc.are being built on television. So then it dawned on me.Whey not a show that shows the step by step rebuilding process of salvaged war planes. So I got busy and researched the potentiality of such a show. There were none to be found. Oh sure there were a few documentaries in the past that hosted the restoration of some war birds,but none really took the viewer through the step by step process of seeing a once glorified war plane come back to life and regain it's dignity. 

So I sent a copyrighted proposal to Discovery and a few other networks for review to see if they would be interested. Their review is pending.

I am posting this thread to see how aviation and aircraft enthusiasts feel about such a show. I would love to hear your input.So please feel free to convey and elaborate your opinion. Perhaps you will see it air more sooner than later.

Thank you and I hope I am welcome to the forum.

TJ


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome from England, sounds like a very good idea, but just one question- where would you get the original wrecks to restore? It would cost an awful lot aswell.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeap good luck with that and good luck buying all the wrecks to rebuild.


----------



## JerseyRenegade (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello my friend from England. The answer to your question is;In order to fullfill the format of the show,each and every aircraft will be purchased via undisclosed sources. The prgram will be limited to a certain amount of episodes due to the time constraints of the build. If the format is accepted by the network then after one build is complete they will rate the success of the show.If it is a success then we will go to the next project. It isn't the amount of planes that are completed.It is the fashion in which they are refurbished. Keeping the show interesting to the enthusiasts is the objective.
So there is no concern where and how many builds can be done or how much each one costs.

Thank you for your interest and show of support.


----------



## JerseyRenegade (Jul 4, 2007)

JerseyRenegade said:


> Hello my friend from England. The answer to your question is;In order to fullfill the format of the show,each and every aircraft will be purchased via undisclosed sources. The prgram will be limited to a certain amount of episodes due to the time constraints of the build. If the format is accepted by the network then after one build is complete they will rate the success of the show.If it is a success then we will go to the next project. It isn't the amount of planes that are completed.It is the fashion in which they are refurbished. Keeping the show interesting to the enthusiasts is the objective.
> So there is no concern where and how many builds can be done or how much each one costs.
> 
> Thank you for your interest and show of support.



"The journey of a thousand miles begins with the first step"


----------



## Holedigger (Jul 4, 2007)

Discovery Channel did run a show, one episode only, on warbird recoveries. I believe it was on the Mega Movers series.

Very interesting idea to do one on the restoration process, but would be hard to build a series around. Would probably have to follow a bunch of different A/C rebuilds, having segments of the different areas of the crafts rebirth. Research/History, Recovery/acquisition, Teardown/disassembly , rebuilding airframe, rebuilding engine, Paint, Flight(or Museum installation), public reaction, veteran interviews. 

Any one work at Discovery or History Channels?


----------



## Glider (Jul 4, 2007)

I think its a great idea but apart from the cost my guess would be the major problem would be the time it takes. Obviously it depends on the state of the original but these things often take years to complete.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

Gday mate!

Sounds awesome

Good luck


----------



## JerseyRenegade (Jul 5, 2007)

First let me thank you for your show support even though you may have a little doubt shadowing the format. You all like the concept but have a hard time seeing the picture of what the show is about. It isn't about some guy like myself that is delusional and trying to create a program that is going to try and rebuild dozens of aircraft. It is about the passion and patience that it takes to complete the project. Not how many planes or where am I going to find them or how much will it cost.
Ever see tank busters? Do you think those builds are cheap? Not at all. They take several months at minimum to complete. They got a show!
I haven't revealed the entire concept of the format because that would be fool hearted to do so. Trust me,I have researched this thoroughly and I am positive that even one or two builds would captivate a huge viewing audience. All I wanted to know was if you would like to see a show such as "Plane Passion" However,your constructive critique is welcome. I just wanted to clarify that the concept has been well thought through. There are a few projects that will intertwined between builds.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2007)

I believe it is an awesome idea but I dont know if there would be eneogh interest to watch the show. I know I would certainly watch it.


----------



## JerseyRenegade (Jul 5, 2007)

Well look at this way. In retrospect with all the different shows that are on The Discovery Channel TLC and The Military Channel,it can't do that bad. As far as viewers? Of course it will mostly attract aviation and aircraft enthusiasts but that don't mean that there are few and far between. The show will have to have a story line of a sorts. Ok so I will give you an example.
As they have done on tank busters,finding the tank commander or driver of the particular tank that was being restored and having him on the show to be reunited with it was a pretty happy renunion. What does that mean to me and you? Perhaps nothing,..but perhaps to WWII veterans or other serviceman they just might have connected with it.

Hence, there will be some shows that will carry that same concept per pilots of the craft being restored.

Another example per military aircraft,I know of a stripped out "F-105 Thunderchief" that is sitting in hangar just collecting dust and mice. Yes of course it would be costly to restore it to its original condition.
However, it was an abandoned project that was not completed because the gent that had it has died. of course there will be no armament,but it can be done and will be done as one of the episodes.

The old thud as it was dubbed,will be donated to a museum upon completion. 

There will be a story line behind each build. The show wont just be about a build. 

Yes that would be boring.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 5, 2007)

The concept sounds good and I know where you're coming from, relating it to Pimp my Outhouse and such. But I think the time factor would be hell for TV. And, just my 2c but maybe a plane with a hook. P-40 from Flying Tigers (EVERYBODY knows that plane) or Corsair from Black Sheep, something witha story and history that might draw in the basic viewing public. Grab the ratings. Otherwise pretty cool idea.


----------



## JerseyRenegade (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes exactly what I mean! The concept of bringing the entire industry into a new light so to speak. There will be other concepts added to the show that are not military related.There will be some other types of aircraft that are retrofitted. I would like to reveal in the entire format but I can't at this time. If I did tell you,then you would understand how the show has huge potential.
I can say this much though,in between some builds that may take longer than the viewer cares to see,that is when other builds will be aired in the interim. I am getting way ahead of this considering I am still awaiting review by the networks. However,you get the point of the show in any case.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 6, 2007)

I think it's a great idea and I think I understand about the "In between" builds idea. There are all manner of "partial rebuilds" such as perhaps a crunched wing rebuild or a overnight engine change at Reno. Then there are the different facets of the industry such as "dope fabric, sheetmetal riveting (my personal favorite), engine and prop tear down and rebuild. And as you said in your opening statement, your interest isn't limited to warbirds so what about some Oshkosh type seminars on " How it's done" such as how to build an aileron for a J-3 Cub or repack a main gear strut for a Baron? Just some thoughts.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## JerseyRenegade (Jul 6, 2007)

All of your suggestions DOUGRD are excellent fill in material.If the the show gets launched I will knock heads with the producer and director of the network and put it in. Oh let me ad that there will be segments on ultra light builds. 
I am thinking of ways to attract sponsors for the program so that the network will be more interested in airing it. After all it is about ratings and sponsor dollars.
Ultralight aircraft along with full scale manufacturers may be lured in as a means of advertising. If you think about it,how many aircraft commercials have you seen? In a high tech world there are very few advertisements for the aviation enthusiast. Sure there are a few for pilot schools and corporate Net Jet charters but nothing that really pushes the industry over the top. There should be a way for these manufacturers and alike to channel its product. Perhaps "Plane Passion" will set the stage. Oh and I don't mean those networks that are on channel one hundred thousand. Just exaggerating! Those upper channels are low budgeted and rarely lure high end advertising. I think that Discovery and TLC would like a freshly tapped market. We will see.


----------



## outremerknight (Jul 11, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> Welcome from England, sounds like a very good idea, but just one question- where would you get the original wrecks to restore? It would cost an awful lot aswell.



I reckon it would cost less than what Jeremy Clarkson et al spends on 'Top Gear'! (I think mosquitoman knows what I mean) and the costs would be recoverd via the usual product placement fees, high level advertising during the programme. Perhaps some sponsorship by an aircraft manufacturer and syndication worldwide of such a unique (series of) programme(s). The wrecks could come from the old Soviet Union where a lot of not-to-bad WW2 wrecks are turning up.


----------

